# Apresentation - Puma and Penelope



## Alycad (Apr 16, 2004)

My two lovelly cats, Puma has 4 years and is male, Penelope has 2 monts and is the most beautiffull cat female     

Penelope



















Puma





















They are both European Cats, tipical SRD.

Alvaro M
Portugal


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

They are both gorgeous - congratulations!


----------



## Joys (Jan 12, 2004)

The two of them are very pretty!


----------



## AnnaR6 (Mar 31, 2004)

So cute!!


----------



## firelightsj (Mar 22, 2004)

Oh my gosh, Penelope looks just like my Maya!! Is she smoke coloring, with a white undercoat? Or just solid black..... either way, she is beautiful!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

They're both very pretty, the baby kitty will grow up to be big in no time :!:


----------



## Alycad (Apr 16, 2004)

Thank you all      


firelightsj,



> Oh my gosh, Penelope looks just like my Maya!! Is she smoke coloring, with a white undercoat? Or just solid black..... either way, she is beautiful!


Yaaa, she has a white undercoat, and her fur is grey next to skin, she has stripes that are now appearing...

Can you post a photo of your cat?

I gone try to search for a photo, were we can see her belly    


Thank You All


Alvaro M
Portugal


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Love the second pic. Puma looks so innocent there! :twisted: :wink:


----------



## firelightsj (Mar 22, 2004)

I am so excited to find another black smoke cat!!   I haven't come across another one yet.... and even my vet said he'd never seen a coloring quite like it. I wish I had a picture of Maya to show you, but unfortunately no scanner  Maybe when I'm home at my parents' house this weekend though, I'll borrow theirs. She looks very similar though... and she has the same striping pattern on her legs and tail, although I think that's fading a little as she starts to get older. When she is sitting or lying down she looks solid black, but when she moves you can see the pure white undercoat underneath. It makes her look so funny to see the white fur moving underneath when she walks! And every piece of fur she sheds is half-black, half-white! Hopefully I will get a picture soon.....


----------



## fallon137 (Apr 17, 2004)

Bless their furry hearts!!! One of my favorite things about this site (i'm relatively new) is all the darling pictures.


----------



## firelightsj (Mar 22, 2004)

http://www.sarendel.com/black_smoke.html

This is a website I found about black smoke cats.... I was very interested in finding out more about them when I first got Maya. For those of you who haven't actually seen one, every individual piece of fur is white on the bottom half (closest to the skin) and black on the top half.... which is why they appear black all over until they move, or you run your fingers through their fur, and you can see sort of a rippling effect where the fur parts.

I think every kitty is beautiful and unique in their own way, but its always fun to come across something you've never seen before!


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

firelightsj said:


> http://www.sarendel.com/black_smoke.html
> 
> This is a website I found about black smoke cats.... I was very interested in finding out more about them when I first got Maya. For those of you who haven't actually seen one, every individual piece of fur is white on the bottom half (closest to the skin) and black on the top half.... which is why they appear black all over until they move, or you run your fingers through their fur, and you can see sort of a rippling effect where the fur parts.
> 
> I think every kitty is beautiful and unique in their own way, but its always fun to come across something you've never seen before!


Hey guess what...you're not the only one!! I have a black smoke cat too. He has very strong ghost tabby markings, which is another rare thing about him. His name is Jack -- I have lots of pictures of him in my gallery -- I'll post some.  The flash makes him look lighter than he is and you see more contrast. He had to have his legs shaved a while back and it was so funny because they were white! I love to pet him the wrong way so I see the white ripple. I also have a shaded silver torbie -- I agree that it's fun to see something different -- they get compliments wherever they go! lol. Thanks for posting that site -- it was awesome! EVerything I read fit my cats to a tee. Jack's sister is a silver, and it's true about him performing more tricks and playing games. It's also true that he has bright gold eyes while his sister's are green, just like it said on the site! Thanks again. 

And Alycad, I LOVE BLACK SMOKES!! It's awesome for me to see another. I have never seen another black smoke until Penelope. I think that makes us automatic pals now.  

















you can see the white underneath in this one really well.


----------



## firelightsj (Mar 22, 2004)

Oh how great!!! I remember seeing pix of your kitties before, ForJazz, and thinking how pretty they were  Now I REALLY wish I had a picture of Maya to post!! She does look exactly like Penelope, except a few months older... but her little face is just so similar too.... I showed my boyfriend that picture and he thought it WAS Maya! What's funny is that I always wanted a black cat, and when I got her, I remember thinking that it would be nice not to have to worry about white cat fur showing up on my black clothing (my childhood cat was white)..... until I realized that now her fur just shows up white on black clothes, and black on white stuff!! Haha.... oh well, small price to pay


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

firelightsj said:


> Oh how great!!! I remember seeing pix of your kitties before, ForJazz, and thinking how pretty they were  Now I REALLY wish I had a picture of Maya to post!! She does look exactly like Penelope, except a few months older... but her little face is just so similar too.... I showed my boyfriend that picture and he thought it WAS Maya! What's funny is that I always wanted a black cat, and when I got her, I remember thinking that it would be nice not to have to worry about white cat fur showing up on my black clothing (my childhood cat was white)..... until I realized that now her fur just shows up white on black clothes, and black on white stuff!! Haha.... oh well, small price to pay


Haha -- so true. I have a smoke cat and a shaded cat, so no matter WHICH one of them sits on my white OR black clothes, you see cat hair.  Although I have to say I'm blessed -- they hardly shed at all. YAy! Another coincidence is that I wanted to name MY female Maya too. But they are my boyfriend's cats too, and he didn't like the name, so we compromised and named her Mia.  Isn't this just a bonding thread!


----------



## firelightsj (Mar 22, 2004)

Ha... that is SO funny.... my boyfriend is actually the one who came up with the name Maya  Mia is a good compromise though. And Jack was definitely on my list if the kitty I got was a boy... although I may actually have to save that... I've always loved that name for a little boy. I also saw from your profile that you're a therapist, and I just finished up a grad program in counseling.... more coincidences  Anyway, I'm going to try and get some pix posted in the next week or so!


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

firelightsj said:


> Ha... that is SO funny.... my boyfriend is actually the one who came up with the name Maya  Mia is a good compromise though. And Jack was definitely on my list if the kitty I got was a boy... although I may actually have to save that... I've always loved that name for a little boy. I also saw from your profile that you're a therapist, and I just finished up a grad program in counseling.... more coincidences  Anyway, I'm going to try and get some pix posted in the next week or so!


Great -- you'll have to PM me when you do! Take care.


----------



## stormy (Dec 7, 2003)

Oh, I can't see your babies, all I can see is red x's


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Try right clicking on Properties & pasting the URL unto your web browser's address bar :wink:.


----------



## Parker (Apr 28, 2004)

I have a black smoke kitty too!! His name is Token. Our vet also said that she has never seen any coloring like it. He is an absolute doll!! Your penelope looks almost exactly like Token, except Token is about 4 months old and his stripes are becoming much more prominant as he gets older. I think black smoke kitties are BEAUTIFUL!!


----------



## KittyCute (May 23, 2004)

I Love them!! They remind me of my boys: Linkin and Korin


----------



## imsc (Sep 21, 2004)

Hi!
I'm Penelope's and Puma's "female owner"  
I'm posting here some updated pics of them both, since the first ones don't appear anymore.

Now, Penelope's stripes are getting more evident.

*firelightsj *, please don't forget to post a pic of Maya... I can't wait to see her. I visited the site you sugested and... 8O the cat in the picture is so much like penelope!

So... here she is. (sorry if the pictures are too big. Latter I'll resize them)


----------



## Alycad (Apr 16, 2004)

Today penelope has been sterelized!!!

shes doing fine, and looks god 

Tomorrow ill show more recente pictures 

Best Regards,

Alvaro M


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

*cries* It's like getting to see kitten pictures of Jack!


----------

